# Recommended starter bits



## Jchurch75 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi, I recently bought a Bosch 1617 kit and now I need some bits. I'm mainly going to be doing some signs and just some tinkering before in get/build a table. Is there a kit or just a few bits that anyone recommends? This is all new to me, but I'm anxious to do some test runs. Thank you for any help


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

The problem with a kit is that you often wind up with bits you never use (and thus waste money). I think the best way to go is to order bits as you need them. I'd just start doing projects and buy as you go.

Also, I buy a lot from routerbitworld. They charge $1 for shipping so there is little penalty for ordering one or two at a time. Also, they haven't started charging state sales tax so it's cheaper than Amazon.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> The problem with a kit is that you often wind up with bits you never use (and thus waste money). I think the best way to go is to order bits as you need them. I'd just start doing projects and buy as you go.


agreed...
and I'm partial to Freud...


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

what kind of signs are you interested in doing ?
agreed: purchase the bits as you need them (or anticipated need).
if you get a sign lettering "kit", it will suggest what bits to use.
first task is to get a bunch of scrap wood and learn how to route
with the grain and across the grain - that alone is a big problem to most.

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The forum is split close to 50-50 on whether to buy individual bits as you need them to get started or get a small set. There are some small cheap sets of 12 to 15 bits that can be had at a cost of $20-25. So that puts the price at $2 per bit or less. If you only used half of them that still only puts you at $4 per bit which is still dirt cheap and you have bits that you can play with to see if they might be of use. A few that you will be guaranteed to use are a few sizes of straight bits starting at quarter inch, a quarter inch round over bit and maybe one or two more sizes of those, a chamfer bit, and something to dress up board edges like a roman ogee. I found this set on Amazon of 15 bits for $21 and you should wind up using at least three quarters of them and I see that 76% of users rated them at 5 stars so they would appear to be a good deal. https://www.amazon.com/KOWOOD-Route...9&sprefix=router+bit+sets,aps,418&sr=8-5&th=1


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The forum is split close to 50-50 on whether to buy individual bits as you need them to get started or get a small set. There are some small cheap sets of 12 to 15 bits that can be had at a cost of $20-25. So that puts the price at $2 per bit or less. If you only used half of them that still only puts you at $4 per bit which is still dirt cheap and you have bits that you can play with to see if they might be of use. A few that you will be guaranteed to use are a few sizes of straight bits starting at quarter inch, a quarter inch round over bit and maybe one or two more sizes of those, a chamfer bit, and something to dress up board edges like a roman ogee. I found this set on Amazon of 15 bits for $21 and you should wind up using at least three quarters of them and I see that 76% of users rated them at 5 stars so they would appear to be a good deal. https://www.amazon.com/KOWOOD-Route...9&sprefix=router+bit+sets,aps,418&sr=8-5&th=1



I am on the side that says "start small".


I have some kits that cost me $25 and have not used all the cutters. I also have some solid carbide cutters that cost over $130....As I learnt more, I did tend to buy the exact cutters that I needed. I did not know what I needed when I first started..


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am with Chuck on this a small kit is affordable then you can see what you need for the types of projects you are working on.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Go with a set. I'm still using a set I bought 20 years ago for something like 30 dollars. The benefit of these sets is that they give you different sizes of the same bit. I'm sure you will be using round over bits but you will soon learn that one size does not fit every project. I bought the set-off of eBay but most of my individual bits fro MLCS where you get free shipping.


----------



## Leo Yan (May 18, 2020)

2-flutes down cut bits are good for sign making, to make a nice edge on the surface.


----------

